# Sirius Format Changes



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius said it plans to revamp its channel lineup on Tuesday, March 14. 
The company will reinstate Fox News, at channel 131, and will add Fox
News Talk to channel 145. Sirius also will launch Blue Collar Comedy
on channel 103, and Playboy Radio (channel 198) will be an opt-in
offering at no additional cost. Cosmo Radio (channel 111) also joins
the Sirius lineup next week. The Sirius Trucker (channel 147) will be
renamed Road Dog Trucking. And as part of the channel reset, CNBC
will move to channel 129. Bloomberg Radio will jump to channel 130,
WSM Radio/Grand Ole Opry will move to channel 117 and Sirius Stars
will move to channel 102.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It *appears *that much of what was on Sirius Right is going away. Some of the not so good programming from that channel is going to Sirius Patriot. What appears to be going away is Laura Ingraham, Jerry Doyle, Tammy Bruce and Rusty Humphries. In the past I have very much enjoyed Laura, Jerry, and Tammy. I haven't listened much to Rusty because of his time of day. I couldn't care less about Mike Church (boring), and 5 hours a day of G. Gordon is nuts. It may be time to look at XM, although I would miss the Underground Garage.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Maybe it's because I'm a female, but I still just can't quite grasp the whole concept of Playboy Radio!  :lol:



As long as this new lineup doesn't interfere with the channels that E* gets then we're still good!


----------



## FavreJL04 (Feb 4, 2006)

Playboy radio was a flop over at XM, but then again they wanted 2.99 a month for it when they had it. If it is included here, who knows? But I can't see getting off to a bunch of words over the radio.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

FavreJL04 said:


> But I can't see getting off to a bunch of words over the radio.


That's like playboy for the blind. What's the point? I do wonder if the Braille version of playboy has raised dots for the pictures?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I do wonder if the Braille version of playboy has raised dots for the pictures?


The ADA requires that now. I'm surprised you haven't noticed.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Playboy Radio on XM was the corniest channel around. I subscribed to it from the time I first got XM, until last year. But my SkyFi never got the deactivation signal for Playboy Radio, so I was able to listen to it for free until it went off the air. I was so stupid, but gave me a few laughs.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The braille version of Playboy has photo "spreads" with inspiring raised embossing right on the lovely subjects. Also good for reading in the dark or while driving. With the recent advances in publishing technology, I fully expect Hef to launch a _"Scratch & Sniff"_ version soon - like the enticing perfume whiffs in Harper's Bizarre.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

Nick said:


> With the recent advances in publishing technology, I fully expect Hef to launch a _"Scratch & Sniff"_ version soon -


As long as it doesn't smell like fish.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

Nick said:


> Sirius said it plans to revamp its channel lineup on Tuesday, March 14.
> The company will reinstate Fox News, at channel 131, and will add Fox
> News Talk to channel 145. Sirius also will launch Blue Collar Comedy
> on channel 103, and Playboy Radio (channel 198) will be an opt-in
> ...


What the heck happened to the "advice" channel on 117? Went to listen to Dave Ramsey on the drive home and it was gone...couldn't find it any where. Did all the content from that channel get dropped?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Nick said:


> Sirius said it plans to revamp its channel lineup on Tuesday, March 14.
> The company will reinstate Fox News, at channel 131, and will add Fox
> News Talk to channel 145. Sirius also will launch Blue Collar Comedy
> on channel 103, and Playboy Radio (channel 198) will be an opt-in
> ...


Any of new changes / additions, etc will effect Sirius channels at DISH in some way at all .. or NOT?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laverne said:


> Maybe it's because I'm a female, but I still just can't quite grasp the whole concept of Playboy Radio!  :lol:


Speaking of grasping things... in this case instruments... I could get seriously interested if they played some of the years of Playboy sponsored jazz music. There is a lot to be learned from listening to the vocal stylings of "The Velvet Fog". There was a lot of good stuff that was recorded at various Playboy events that might not otherwise make it to mainstream jazz channels. Kind of like listening to Elvis radio.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Any of new changes / additions, etc will effect Sirius channels at DISH in some way at all .. or NOT?


The changes to the talk channels will not effect Dish because these channels are not on Dish.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Dianenk (Mar 17, 2006)

As a Labor and Delivery RN there is no way I am going to touch the scratch and sniff, smell like a fish comments! But........ I feel your pain regarding Dave Ramsey. I have had XM radio in my car for 3 years and when XM replaced him with Dr. Laura you could have heard my screams from around the world. It did take 6 months and almost constant e-mails and some unsubscriptions from Dave Ramsey fans for XM to realize that they goofed. He is now back on during his usual time frame, and they even extended it to the full 3 hours. I was listening to him today and he did say that Sirrius moved his time slot to 9 - Midnight. Don't know if it is the same channel or not, but the best thing his listeners could do is what us XM ones did. Let Sirrius know that that was a bad move. It truly is all about the money and if you are willing to unsubscribe over this, well I'm sure XM would be happy to have you.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I just went into my Sirius account management online and activated Playboy Radio. Seems to not have changed at all from the XM days, although Juli and Tiffany are off of Night Calls, but it's still funny.


----------

